
Ask HN: Recomendations for Kids iOS Games - chrismatheson
My daughter is 3 and a half. I’d like to give her some games to play on an iOS device however I’m having trouble finding games that meet my criteria and would appreciate and recommendations.<p>- not mindless 
She’s played thing like make an ice cream, and although she enjoys these I feel they are mindless&#x2F;pointless activities with no merit<p>- actually a game
There are a ton of great apps for family info learning letters and numbers. That’s not what I’m searching for. I want to find a game which she would play for the enjoyment of the game itself sort of thing. (Yes I know these are not mutually exclusive but for the purpose of this search they are)<p>- No in app purchases, adds, or up sells of any sort
Games that I have previously played that’s I think she would have enjoyed have been ruined by these trends. She can’t play unattended because if the constant interruptions which I can’t teach her how to “ignore”<p>The closes thing I’ve found so far is Cebeebies playtime island, however these are a collection of mini games and don’t really have any progression, challenge or long lasting game play sort of thing.<p>It’s a touch ask because at her level she can happily work apps to an extent (she has a lot of fun with those letter and number games I mentioned and puzzles etc), but concepts like “lives” are somewhat lost on her.<p>Really hoping there are some decent games out these and HN will succeed where my own searches have failed.<p>P.s. I would prefer not to get into debates about kids screen time etc. We are pretty purposeful in the why &amp; how she gets to interact with technology.
======
ThomasRedstone
From around that age I've found the Lego games work okayish (progress is slow,
but re-spawn is in place, and no progress is lost, you may need to lend a hand
with some parts).

Top down toy car racing may be an option, my son enjoyed an indie game,
similar to the old Micro Machines games, but that was on Xbox 360, I'm not
certain what's out there for iOS.

